# A couple of mine



## mrhoyo (Dec 24, 2010)

Thought I'd just put up some pictures of a few of the exotic, non Australian species we keep.















































The quality isn't great but I hope you enjoyed looking.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 24, 2010)

What type of Boa is that ?
And what type of lizard is the 3rd pic ? 

They look good by the way


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 24, 2010)

love the iriyan jaya one of my fav pythons


----------



## mrhoyo (Dec 24, 2010)

Braidotti said:


> What type of Boa is that ?
> And what type of lizard is the 3rd pic ?
> 
> They look good by the way


 The boa is a bci but apparently has traits of a true red tail boa.
Third pic, the blue one, is an occellated uromastyx.

The IJ was up for sale until I noticed she had a complete dorsal stripe. Going to find her a mate now instead.
I've got a couple of regular IJs that have hopefully been breeding lately.



Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Jan 2, 2011)

what type of bluey is the last photo?


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 3, 2011)

nakerz_the_herp said:


> what type of bluey is the last photo?


 Irian Jaya


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 3, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 3, 2011)

England unfortunately.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that a New Cal Giant Gecko!

I so want one of those, I've held a few at the zoo over here, they feel like velvet!


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a crested gecko, R.ciliatus and a gargoyle gecko, R.auriculatus on there. I'm not too keen on the giant leachianus geckos, they're nasty little buggers and don't do a whole lot.


----------

